# spray-paintin'n'frame-tunin'!!



## dermetzger (24. September 2003)

Tach!

Ich will meinen Rahmen umsprühn.

Mit welchen Canz mach ich denn das am besten?
Ich denk ma mit den Montanas kriegt man nich so ne dolle 
gleichmäßigkeit hin.
Sollich den alten Lack noch an-/abschmirgeln?
 Dat waas von mir.
danke im voraus für eure Weißheiten.

kalle


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. September 2003)

Lass das besser bleiben. Ich hab mal nen alten Frame ziemlich gründlich abgeschmirgelt und mehrfach überlackiert (gute alte SparVar) - das Zeug hält einfach nicht. Sah sehr schnell katastrophal aus.

Einen Rahmen musst du pulvern (lassen). Dazu findest du über die Suche auch einige Threads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. September 2003)

Nana...

So kann mans nich stehen lassen
Klar kann man nen Rahmen per Dose selber lackieren...und das wie ich finde sogar sehr schön und haltbar, man muss sich nur Mühe geben...erst abbeizen,dann gründlich entfetten und reinigen,fein grundieren- und dann mit Geduld Schicht für Schicht drauf.

Den Rahmen hier hab ich lackiert- im Keller mit billigstem Metallic Lack von Obi....was sagen Kritiker zu dem Ergebnis (Kein Motiv-Kommentar, nur Qualität  ): (ausser den Felt-Stickern is ALLES lackiert,kein Dekor o.ä.)
http://home.arcor.de/dreamsmasher/technik4.html

Mein 26" Trialer ist auch von mir lackiert, ebenfalls mit Obi Lack in weiss, und sehr beständig- klar-kein Vergleich zu einer Qualitäts-Pulverung ,aber allemal ausreichend für 20 Eusen komplett...


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *man muss sich nur Mühe geben...*



Sehr, sehr viel Mühe. Und auch dann hat man nur die Qulität von einer mittelmäßigen Bikelackierung eines beliebigen Herstellers. Und ich denke, wir alle haben schon mal Erfahrungen mit lackierten (= nicht gepulverten) Rahmen(-dekors) gemacht.

An meiner Lackiertechnik hat es vermutlich nicht gelegen

Grüße,
Rune.

PS: Der Rahmen ist klasse lackiert, auch wenn mir das "Design" nicht wirklich zusagt!


----------



## doc.snuggles (25. September 2003)

Jo, also für nen Laien und mit der Dose keine schlechte Leistung. Vor allem das fading vom weiss ins schwarz. Top.

Aber wie kommt man denn drauf ne Amiflagge draufzuklatschen. Nimm doch die Deutsche. Is doch auch nicht schlecht.rost:


----------



## a$i (25. September 2003)

> Aber wie kommt man denn drauf ne Amiflagge draufzuklatschen. Nimm doch die Deutsche. Is doch auch nicht schlecht.rost:



nicht schlecht?! - um einiges vernünftiger als die von den burgerfressern...  

aber die lackierung sieht aufn fotos echt richtig gut aus...kennst du vielleicht vom frank die desert camou lackierung?! war auch sau viel arbeit aber sah halt auch super aus!

leider im vergleich zum pulvern eine eher vergängliche sache


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> nicht schlecht?! - um einiges vernünftiger als die von den burgerfressern...
> ...



Die Lackierung ist dem Rahmen von Vic Murphy nachempfunden...zum Reisen ein fantastisches Land, bin gerne da . 
Die Wüstencamouflage hab ich ma flüchtig gesehen, Heath Pinter lackiert für Mosh auch immer mal ein paar Rahmen von Hand in Camouflage...is schon richtig heftig...leider kotzt man sich dann auch umso mehr an wenn n Ratscher von der Sohle nich mehr abgeht oder sonst irgendwas mit dem Rahmen passiert...

@dermetzger
Würde aber den Rahmen ruhig mal lackieren a) machts Spass und b)is man mal um ne Erfahrung reicher, wenn mans gut hinbekommt siehts auch fein aus- und verkratzen tut der Rahmen eh immer wieder-die 10-15 Eypo fuer Grundierung + Lack kann man sich da ruhig ma gönnen.


----------



## asco1 (25. September 2003)

Moinsen erstma,

also: ich lacke schon seit Jahren Bikes mit Dose. Nehme im grunde auch alles, was ich kriegen kann (Belton, Sparvar, Auto-K ...) sehr geil sind die Metalflakes von Sparvar *glitzer* - porno-style.
Rahmen abschmirgeln, entfetten, grundieren, lacken und am Ende schööön  dick klarlack drüber. Sah bisher immer recht cool aus. wichtig is: jede schicht GUT durchtrocknen lassen (mind. 2-3 Tage; wenn's kälter is besser länger) und vor jeder neuen Schicht, die vorhergehende mit 1000er sandpapier anrauhen, damit die neue schicht richtig hält. Viele Dünne schichten sind IMMER besser, als eine Dicke Schicht!!! Als Clear kann ich den Klarlack von Motip empfehlen. Der wird recht fest - ABER: nicht über Sparvar Glanzlacke damit - die vertragen sich net.
Whatever. Habe meinen letzten Rahmen dann doch mal bei 'ner Lackiererei machen lassen. Sehr geil geworden. Leider kann man Metal-flake paintjobs bei Lackierern nich bezahlen . daher isses auch "nur" 'n metalic-job geworden. Vorteil: die haben 2K-Lacke - die werden bombenhart. Nachteil: 60EUR. 

Ich werd' es wohl ab jetzt so machen: ich lacke meine bikes mit Dose (Metalflake etc.) und lass' dann beim Lacker ein bis zwei schichten 2K-Clear für die Festigkeit drüberjauchen.

Viel Spass - anyway. 

Cheers.
Basti


----------



## kater (25. September 2003)

Ihr macht mich ganz neugierig auf das Selberlackieren  Nur mir gefällt das Schwarz und die paar Kratzer. Ausserdem wäre ich viel zu faul, den Rahmen komplett auseinander zu nehmen  Aber die Arbeit sieht gut aus, Bremerhavener.


----------



## asco1 (25. September 2003)

hmm ... das sind so die Teile, die ich gelackt hab - keine BMX - aber wenigstens 20'' 
































und hier das Teil, das der Lackierer gemacht hat.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. September 2003)

Traumhaft...vor allem das grüne Rädchen hat wunderschöne Effekte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (25. September 2003)

Hab mich heute mit nem Freund aus "alten Lackierertagen" (...) unterhalten; er hat mehr Erfahrung mit malen von Metallflächen (hat u. a. auch einige Autos gemacht)... er meinte, es sei auch viel vom verwendeten Material abhängig. Also auf keinen Fall SparVar.


----------



## asco1 (25. September 2003)

hmm .... weiß net - also, das grüne Rad is KOMPLETT mit Sparvar gelackt. Flaschengrün als Basis, Grüne, Gold und Pearl-Metalflakes für die Effekte und Sparvar Glanzlack (ca. 15 Schichten) zur Versiegelung. Das Gelbe Rad is auch komplett mit Sparvar gemacht. Hatte da erstaunlicherweise GAR keine Probleme mit *wunder*.  An der Wand hab ich damals auch heftigst auf Sparvar geflucht - aber bei den Bikes war bisher alles suutje ......


----------



## sandstein (25. September 2003)

auf alu hält die farbe lang nicht so gut wie auf stahl, was wohl mit der oberfläche zu tun hat. bei sparvar gibts ja mindestens drei verschiedene dosenvarianten, die ganz anlten schwarzen mit den drei kreisen haben meiner meinung nach die schlechteste deckkraft, die gestreiften (weiß mit dunklen streifen glaub ich) waren immer bischen teurer, aber von der deckkraft um längen besser. zu den aktuellen kann ich nichts sagen...
ich nehmen molotovs, oder premiums, haben richtig gute deckkraft und der druck in der dose ist nicht so hammerstark...

sandstein


----------



## a$i (25. September 2003)

> An der Wand hab ich damals auch heftigst auf Sparvar geflucht - aber bei den Bikes war bisher alles suutje ......



sparvar is auch was für steel und nicht für die wand 

premiums gehn schon sehr gut, aber es tut sich ja einiges auf dem aerosol sektor...


----------



## asco1 (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> sparvar is auch was für steel und nicht für die wand
> ...



TRUE TRUE - aber das muß man wohl erstmal am eigenen Leib erfahren


----------



## dermetzger (29. September 2003)

Is ja interessant was sich so in ner knappen Woche Abwesenheit
so alles tun kann.

Also ich hätt halt noch massig Montanas in allen möglichen Farbnuancen übrig (2. Hobby lässt grüßen).
Muss mir jez nurnoch den Klarlack besorgen.

Tja, da scheint ja meine Schädelprellung wie gerufen zu kommen.
Jetzt hab ich 9 sportfreie Wochen dazu Zeit, mich mit größter Hingabe dem Lackieren zu zu wenden.

Danke an alle!!!

n'gruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ri*er (3. November 2003)

gude,

Will mein Rahmen auch neu lackieren nur. Eine Farbe isn bissl langweilig will da schriftzüge drauf machen oder ne Biliard kugel
aber wie bekomm ich so sachen hin.
rahmen wie oben angegeben lackieren lange trocknen lassen und dann die schablohne aufkleben und drüber spühen oder was??
sagt mal was dazu


----------



## sandstein (3. November 2003)

hört sich ja wild an...

hab mit schablonen nur an wänden erfahrung, und das is schon ordentlich schwer... da kann man ganz gute sachen aus alten röntgenaufnahman rauschneiden, muss man aber brobieren. bei nem rohr von nem rahmen hab ichs noch nicht brobiert, ich würds auch lassen. ansosten mit krepklebeband abkleben und bischen auspobieren...
mann muss rahmen auch nicht immer ganz abschleifen, mit 300er papier aufrauhen tuts auch, ist zwar nicht super kraztfest aber taugt


----------



## zurkoe (3. November 2003)

Wie sieht das denn bei euch (@ Asco: Reschpekt!) mit der Dauerhaftigkeit der Lackierung aus? Ist das mit ´ner professionellen Lackierung, bzw. Pulverisierung vergleichbar. Von meinen eigenen Versuchen war ich bis jetzt eher enttäuscht. Ich hab mir allerdings auch wesentlich weniger Mühe gemacht als ihr.
Die Rahmen habe ich zwar immer ordentlich entlackt, aber ich habe wohl denn Lack zu zaghaft aufgetragen.

Zum Entlacken hier noch ein Link, Interessantes unter dem Stichwort "Biobeize"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t86183.html 

Mein Cruiser-Rahmen ist übrigens Stahl-gebürstet und nur klarlackiert. Da meinte schon jemand: Oje oje, der wird schnell rosten. Stimmt das so?


----------



## asco1 (5. November 2003)

zurkoe -  also in Sachen Dauerhaftigkeit ist wohl 'ne Pulverisierung oder prof. Lack vom Autolacker nicht zu überbieten.  Meine Bikes kann man nicht wirklich als vergleich heranziehen, weil die seeeeeeehr geschont wurden (nur Sonntags und auf Treffen gefahren - bei Regen kamen die GAR NET auf die Straße).  Daher hielt der Lack auch ewig.  Hab eins meiner Bikes mal 'ne Zeit lang bei Wind und Wetter bewegt - dementsprechend Sch**sse sieht der Lack auch inzwischen aus.  Is überall abgeplatzt und so.
Das Wichtigste, um den Lack vorm abplatzen zu bewahren ist anrauhen. Nach jeder Schicht Lack GUT trocknen lassen und dann mit 1000er Papier anrauhen (auch beim klarlacken), damit die Folgende Schicht genug Grip hat. So kann man aus Dosen-Paint-Jobs auch ganz gute Sachen machen.  Ich würd' mind. 2-3 Schichten Farbe und mind. 2-3 Schichten Clear empfehlen .... 

just my 2ct.

Cheers


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (5. November 2003)

hab mir net alles durchgelesen aba wie würde das halten wenn ich über eine rauhe pulverbeschichtung drüberlackiere? ich will so einen matten neon effekt so richtig trashig halt.


----------



## a$i (5. November 2003)

sollte gut halten, das problem ist eben auch hier dass du klarlack überlacken musst damit die farbe hält...

ansonsten machs doch richtig trashig und zerkratz VORSICHTIG den pulverlack an manchen stellen...mit einem holzbrett oä. sollte das eigendlich funktionieren!


----------



## asco1 (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *sollte gut halten, das problem ist eben auch hier dass du klarlack überlacken musst damit die farbe hält...*




kannst doch mit Matt-Klarlack versiegeln.


----------



## a$i (6. November 2003)

> kannst doch mit Matt-Klarlack versiegeln.



das ist schon richtig, aber um den klarlack kommt man nicht herum wenn man die farbe einigermassen abriebsfest usw. haben möchte!

trash optik ist gut, aber bei anständigem fahrstil innerhalb kürzester zeit standart...also mosh dein bike und dann hast den effekt


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. November 2003)

Eine "Lösung für Arme": Ein Freund von mir kann qualitativ hochwertige Aufkleber herstellen (so was, wie man auch häufig auf Auto-Heckscheiben sieht). Da lasse ich mir jetzt nen Schriftzug für mein neues Rad drucken... 

Hat natürlich wenig von einer Lackierung, aber um den Rahmen interessanter zu machen, ist's auf jeden Fall gut (außerdem kann man diesen so später vielleicht doch mal wieder leichter verkaufen).


----------



## a$i (6. November 2003)

> (außerdem kann man diesen so später vielleicht doch mal wieder leichter verkaufen).


 #

wird eher schwer einen gut gerittenen frame zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (28. Februar 2007)

Ich hol' das hier einfach hoch.

Also... ich möchte evtl. meinen Rahmen entlacken (der is schon sehr runter, und bei meiner Fahrweise würde ein neuer nicht lange hübsch aussehen). Momentan sind zwei Farbschichten drauf. Wollte da mit Beize ran um dann letztendlich diesen "Raw"-Look zu haben (so wie hier z.B.). Funktioniert das ordentlich? Brauche ich spezielle Beize? Irgendwelche Tipps?

Danach würde eine Schicht Klarlack kommen?

Hoffe auf Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## Bernie123456789 (28. Februar 2007)

geht schon is aber glaubich ne sche*ss arbeit und kommt uach auf die beize drauf an. ich glaub da war ma n fred im dirt und street drüber bzw. in der galerie beim gabel lackier fred...weiß nich mehr genau


----------



## Knacki1 (28. Februar 2007)

Das wird wohl kaum so raw wie diese ganzen original raw wo noch nie Lack drauf war. Das wird mehr son dunkelgrau...


----------



## fx:flow (28. Februar 2007)

also ich will ihn nicht so hell, er darf ruhig dunkel werden. Also werde ichs wohl einfach mal ausprobieren?


----------



## AerO (28. Februar 2007)

so wie auf dem bild wird es nicht werden! der rahmen da wird ja bei s&m gefertigt und die behandeln die rahmen nicht bevor sie lackiert werden, daher auch die sichtbaren farbverläufe um die es für die meißten geht. dein rahmen wurde höchstwahrscheinlich vorher gestrahlt o.ä. bevor farbe raufkam, daher wird es bei dir ein matter, stahl-natur ton werden, der in den meißten fällen sehr bescheiden aussieht. ich würds lassen oder einfach mal ausprobieren. farbe kann ja immerwieder rauf!


----------



## fx:flow (1. März 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe. 

Dieser Naturlook... in etwa so?


----------



## AerO (1. März 2007)

ja, so wird deiner auch aussehen.


----------



## fx:flow (1. März 2007)

na das reicht mir, Danke!


----------

